# Clomid Cycle Buddies!



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm quite new on here and wondered if people taking Clomid had a buddie cycle together? I have finished first course of Provera and am eagerly awaiting AF so I can start first round of Clomid on days 2-6!

Is anyone taking Clomid at the moment or starting a course during the next 10 days or so, especially first timers? I'm anxious to know what to expect - side effects etc. I understand that side effects can differ from person to person but wondered what effects people tend to have?

I look forward to hearing back from you!


----------



## izzybabe (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi there
I've just finished my second round of clomid, CD3-7, now on CD9. I was and still am all over the place with what's happening, what's going to happen and every twinge or pain I get, I'm wondering if the clomid is causing it. You could drive yourself mad!!! Anyway, it's all new to me too, but if you want to stay in touch feel free!!

Izzy


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Izzy, nice to hear from someone starting out with all this too! I got AF today so starting 5 days of Clomid tomorrow morning (cd 2-6) and scan booked in for 20th July. Feel like things are moving forward now  

Did you get the correct dose of Clomid with your first cycle or did they have to try again? Have you had many side effects? 

xxx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello.  There are a few of us lurking on Crazy Clomid Chatter who are all on Clomid although at slightly different times.  I'm on day 22 today and finding the 2ww dragging again (this is round 2).  I was put on 50mg, they were going to reduce it, but then found 2 of the 3 eggs were actually cysts so left me on 50mg.  This month though it looks like there are 4 genuine eggs, so they will reduce me down to 25mg next month (if needed).


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Heluerto, I am finding the 2ww dragging already and not even started it! I just don't know what to expect with side effects (if any) and the scan and the results of that. I assume they tell you straight away during your scan appointment whether you've ovulated or not? And how many eggs and if you're allowed to ttc or not even allowed to 'hold hands'! I've done tests before as my periods were reasonably regular after stopping the pill then went up the creek (one of 6 weeks, one of 7 weeks, then nothing for nearly 19 weeks!) and I kept thinking I must be pg   So I understand something of the waiting game, but hadn't been trying for long then. Hope everything goes well for you this month


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

The scan is usually before you ovulate.  Its so they can see how many eggs are potentially gonna pop.  Ideally you want 1 or 2 - 4 or more they will tell you to abstain from BMS and 3 seems to be borderline and depends who you get and how long you've been trying.  At the scan, they should be able (assuming they are happy for you to BMS) tell you when you are likely to ovulate, based on the size of any of the follicles they can see.  You should also be sent for day 21 bloods - again depending on the findings of your scan when they want you to take that test, as Clomid can make you ovulate earlier or later than normal.  Have you phoned for your scan appointment yet?  I take Clomid days 2-6 normally (this month its days 5-9 as they wanted me to wait until they had done an early scan as they thought there were 3 eggs, but actually 2 of them on the early scan were actually cysts), and normally they scan around day 10-12.  They should show you any follicles on the screen - they are very black if they are likely to contain eggs.  Greyer ones could be cysts.  Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

I like thinking of eggs as if they're going to pop!  My consultant said 2, or at a push 3, eggs is okay, but any more than that and I can't even hold dh's hand! I'm booked in on cd11 so will see how it goes. Am a little anxious about the scan itself as is internal so not sure if it will hurt or be uncomfortable etc? Am quite prepared for the embarrassment part though I think! I phoned for scan this morning as got af before bed last night about 11.30ish. Am booked in for 20th July  Thanks for the tip - I'll look out for black blobs on screen for some lovely eggs  You've certainly helped, thank you x


----------



## izzybabe (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi again,
That's good AF here and you can get on with your clomid journey!! My dose was spot-on first round, had scan on CD13 with 2 follicles size 20mm and 18mm. CD22 bloods showed 'good response' I was told, I definately ovulated. The only odd thing was that AF didn't come til CD37, apparently clomid can shorten or lengthen your cycle. The main side effects I experience are hot flashes and sweats right through the month, a bit moody while on the tablets- I took them at night so I would be sleeping the few hours after taking them. You can let me know how you get on over the next few days

Izzy x


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Took my first clomid this morning and so far I don't know if I have symptoms or if I'm imagining them!   Sounds silly, but my mind is just constantly on fertility issues that it's difficult to concentrate on other things sometimes. I've just baked my first banana cake though to try and keep myself busy and will look forward to eating that later   I thought clomid had to be taken in the morning? My instructions say morning in capital letters, but I had thought that just before bed would have been better to try and avoid any potential side effects. Will see how I get on though I guess with taking it in the morning.

I'm a bit confused over side effects for clomid as I have read so many conflicting things - even the medication info sheet and the blurb that came in the box with the tablets say different things!   Do you know if there a good site where I can get accurate info about it? Thanks, and fingers crossed for second clomid tablet..! x


----------



## izzybabe (Jun 22, 2010)

Best not to read the info leaflet in the pack, I think you just start expecting  something to happen! I've found some great info on this site if you've got some spare time to search through! I wasn't told what time to take tablets , best stick to consultant instructions. It's really hard trying not to think about it all time, it just takes over, the 2ww is even harder!!! you've just got to stay positive, it's hard sometimes though!! Enjoy your banana cake - I think the tablets gave me a bigger appetite too but I might have just been making excuses!!!


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Blimey - those 2ww are ridiculously long!!!  I've been ttc for 10 years, but these past two months have been the longest months ever!


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Am trying to forget about the tablets and just see how I get on. Second tablet today and feeling okay at the moment - was very hot earlier, but I was in the kitchen making another banana cake at the time!   I've just started charting temps again after about 4 months off doing that and my temperature is much higher than it ever was previously (by about 0.5c!) This was even so yesterday before I took my first clomid tablet   I'm wondering if the warm weather we're having at the moment can increase your bbt? jaj1 x


----------



## Sonia A (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahhh why is none of this happening to me I'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid now, 100mg, I've had one 21 day blood test on the last cycle of which I have no idea what the results were and no scan or anything, infact the hospital hasn't even scheduled an appointment to discuss it until the end of September. Is everyone else going private? is this why no one seems to be monitoring me?


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Sonia, I'm going through the NHS and have just been incredibly fortunate with getting appointments quickly (purely luck of the draw for me). And also the area I'm in seem to have a decent process for fertility treatment. From what I can gather, some areas just offer the tablets and a few appointments with fertility specialist, others seem to give you everything! After getting my PCOS diagnosis I got an appointment with the fertility specialist quickly (again, just chance that when I rang they had an appointment 10 days later), he ran more bloods tests and when I got those results about 4 or 5 days later to confirm which tablets were best for me and that I was rubella immune (and checked my FSH and LH levels again) I was clear to start the Provera tablets to bring on AF so I could start the Clomid. I waited for a few weeks as it was my 30th birthday and I didn't want to chance any side effects. Am now on Clomid day 4 and 5. I have my appointment at the clinic for scan to check for follicles and will then get a date for 21 day bloods. 

If I were you, I'd call up the hospital (or your own gp who should also have any test results sent to them) and get your blood test results. Maybe your next appointment is in September to assess whether to put Clomid dosage up or try something else? Make sure you get a bfn before taking Clomid too, but hopefully they've told you that bit. I'd call the fertility clinic too and ask them if you're meant to be having scans or not, just in case. 

Hope you get it all sorted and a BFP soon


----------



## Sonia A (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks I think you are right I'll call my doctor first and see if I get any joy there! Good luck to you too


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya girls

All cycle chatter in the Cycle chatter thread please

Ta Muchley

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218687.0


----------

